# Sticky  Please READ before POSTING!



## FK

Welcome to Mehfil Pakistan !

Please be sure whatever you are posting deserves to be there. Kindly avoid posting any threads/topics in the Main Section as there are Sub-forums designated for;

Highrises and Skyscrapers

Pakistan Projects

Karachi Projects

Lahore Projects

Islamabad Projects

Transportation and Infrastructure

Urban Discussions

Business & Economy

Photo Gallery

Gup Shup

Purani Jeans - Archives

Any threads posted in this area would be deleted, please follow


----------

